# ""  ϳ.    .

## tavr

http://dotyk.in.ua/ ,  -e  http://dotyk.in.ua/poetyka.htm  .     .

----------


## nade4ka

,   1 1....

----------


## nickeler

*nade4ka*,    ? ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

   .    ...

----------


## Lera

> .    ...

  ... 
  "ϳ.    "

----------

